# POLA PARTS



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

If anyone has old parts from Pola buildings that are of no use to you, please let me know. I will pay bottom $$$$$$$







for such parts.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bottom dollar, I like that!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

How about bottom Turkish Lira? I may be able to help if you like European shutters.....


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 10 Feb 2010 09:32 PM 
How about bottom Turkish Lira? I may be able to help if you like European shutters..... 



I'm listening


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, how much Turkish Lira DO you have?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

About that 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000 much.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

So do we have a deal or what?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, a voice from the past. What are we dealing in? You mention something about Turkish Lira. I'm lost.


----------

